# Fostering dogs



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to foster a dog.Can anyone shed any light on how this works?
I take it they come to live with people,as they cant take kennel life?
How can people see them,to want to rehome them,if they arent in the kennels?
Im in Shropshire,and would really like to help, but shropshire isnt the place to be for fostering,unless Im missing somewhere?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I can give you a rough idea but I am personally am more involved in the adoption side of things than fostering so I'm sure more people will be along soon to add more detail.

I take it they come to live with people,as they cant take kennel life? 

Different rescues use fosterers for different reasons. We use fosterers *instead* of kennels. We feel this is better as you can get a clear perspective of what the dog is like in the home, it is less stressful for the dog and the fosterer is able to keep the dog well socialised and also develop any training if necessary.

How can people see them,to want to rehome them,if they arent in the kennels? 

Our adoption process works by the potential adopter getting in contact with the rescue (by internet, in person or on the phone) and discussing adoption. They may have already seen a dog on our website that they like or if not our adoption coordinator will inform and discuss with them a dog that we have that would suit them.
If they then want to go ahead with this, the dog becomes reserved and the potential adopter has a home check. If this is passed then a time and date is arranged with the fosterer for the potential adopter to come and visit the dog. This is generally in the fosterers home.
At our rescue if this goes well then the dog is homed at this point.

Rescues vary with this but the basis is generally the same 

I'm in Shropshire,and would really like to help, but shropshire isnt the place to be for fostering,unless Im missing somewhere?

I am not aware of any dog rescues in Shropshire but I would be surprised if there weren't any. Try searching it in a search engine 
Even if there aren't any rescues in Shropshire this isn't a problem as there are many rescues, like us, who work and home across the UK. We have fosterers all across the UK and we generally transport the dogs to them unless they are able to help with transport themselves 

I hope this helps. You can see more information on how fostering works at our rescue by following this link:
Can You Help Foster A Dog In Need - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
It may help answer any more questions you have.

Oh one last, and important, note... all fosterers are home checked before they foster. I do not know of any rescue that doesn't do this. It is simply to check that you live where you say you live, your garden is secure, and your house is generally safe enough for dogs 

If you want to know anything else then please do ask 
xxxxx


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

you could try your breed club alot of them don't have kennels so are always looking for foster homes or someone like the cinnamon trust who need short term homes for animals belonging to people in hospital but not require rehoming


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm mid application with the RSPCA - they are rolling out a scheme where dogs they seize from bad conditions need a foster home whilst everything is processed through the courts so the dog can go up for adoption - as opposed to where the person voluntarily gives up the animal and it can go straight up for adoption.

These dogs need fostering anywhere from days to over a year depending on the local court load, evidence gathering, appeals etc.

The RSPCA pays all food, bedding and veterinary bills according to my info pack.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please join our site Index page • Animal Lifeline UK We will arrange a home check to check your suitability and will discuss any worries you may have. sadly there are sooooo many rescues on board needing fosterer's all the time


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Rgister on rescuehelpersunite.co.uk Add your details to the fostering database for your area. The website has loads of rescues using it.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Dogs Trust dog now,I had a home check with them, so hopefully nothing has changed since then.
I will look into it further.
How does it work if we go on holiday?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

considering your attitude towards independant rescues i would stick with the big boys if i was you.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Who's the big boys?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

There is the dogs trust at roden and I know of another sighthound rescue near Shrewsbury called Moorlands. And there are many good rescues such as Friends of the Animals above who have foster homes all over thre uk.

It's worth checking to see how each organisation works and signing a fostering agreement.


----------

